# College or Culinary School? Help!!!



## wannabechef (May 7, 2008)

I am not sure what would be better...get me a better job, look better on my resume, etc... Should I go through the college route or is it just as good or better to go through a trade school?
Please help!!:crazy:

By the way, I am from Buena Park,Ca ...I'm 34 now and have to wait for hubby to finish school in 2 years anyway...


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

What would be your major in college, and what is your eventual goal?


----------



## wannabechef (May 7, 2008)

Well I'm not exactly sure about the major or even my ultamite goal really..sometimes I think of being a head chef..other times a pastry chef with my own little cake shop..still others owning my own small mom n pop outfit...but I know I want to try everything!


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

If you are planning to be in the kitchen a lot in the future I would suggest you go take a culinary program over any other sort of college degree (like engineering or liberal arts or what have you), because that's going to take you at least three years to complete. If you are planning to be a proprietor more than a kitchen worker I would think business classes are more useful, although it doesn't hurt to know a bit about food and kitchen economics.

Of course, this question is very difficult to answer well since I'm still not sure what you want to do, do you want to work in a kitchen? Do you want to be working in an office? Do you want to be teaching? Do you have any experience working in a kitchen or a restaurant/bakery/hotel/catering?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would advise on narrowing down what you want to do and making that your focused goal.

We all want to do everything, if you go the Chef route, I guarantee that you are going to be baking at some point (or vice versa).


----------



## chopsticki3rock (May 10, 2008)

So about 4 years ago.. I graduated from high school wanting to pursue my passion towards culinary arts. Instead my parents wanted me to go for medical field and go for culinary arts after I get my life and family n such settled. 

Guess what. after 4 years of working in the lab learning bio, chem, physics, biochem, organic chem, physical chem, etc @ UC Riverside, I realized it just wasn't the same. I love doing hands on stuff. Cooking. But working in the lab just wasn't the same. You don't get all these aroma from mixing chemicals, and you can't decorate them and plate them all nicely, and lastly, you just cannot eat or drink them.

Anyways, my parents decided that it was bad idea for them to push me to wrong path, and are supporting me to go through culinary school. I am in process of getting application done. 

Sorry for me rambling on, but after all, you know yourself the best. If you have that passion towards culinary, then go for it. If not, then you know the answer. There won't be wrong decision, but whatever happens, don't let anyone decide for you, or else you will spend 4 years ( hopefully less if it happens to you too.. ) learning something that you won't appreciate much.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Best of luck to wannabechef and chopstick,

Hopefully you guys find what you are looking for. The forums (and the people that post) are extremely useful, don't be afraid to ask about anything.


----------



## wannabechef (May 7, 2008)

I want to be in the kitchen, without a doubt...I worked in fast food and casual dining as a watiress and food prep but i just love to cook..all the time
at breakfast I'm thinking lunch.at lunch thinking what to make for dinner..I would love to cook in any way i can!:chef::beer:


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Since you are currently waiting on your husband to finish school I would recommend getting a job cooking or food prep in the most upscale place you can based on your experience. Do everything you can also to improve your knowledge and skills in everything culinary. When your husband is finished with school and can support the family go to the best school you can afford to attend if you still feel you need a more formal education to achieve your goals. Speaking of goals, at this point you don't seem to have any specific goals in mind so I would recommend that during this next two years work on defining what goals you have for the next 2; 5 and 10 years. You'll accomplish more if you have a plan.

Also make sure you follow the advice of RAS1187 in post #7 of this thread.


----------



## wannabechef (May 7, 2008)

thank you everyone for all of you insight..i am just waiting around ahving fun until my turn comes up!!


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Buena Park??? I don't hear of too many people from my hometown--ever! Good to see BP is being represented:bounce:


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

If you want to start your own business, it might be useful to get a business degree prior to pursuing a degree in culinary arts. Getting a business degree would help in developing a business plan, financing, developing financial records, business management, and advertising. All of these are critical skills for small business owners. 

To help you decide what you want to do, you might consider looking for part time employment in a restaurant and/or pastry shop. If you enjoy this experience, well and good ... otherwise why waste the money going to school to pursue a career that you wind up not liking?


----------

